# Wire



## gadwall35 (Apr 16, 2015)

What size wire do you guys recommend for rewiring (bilge pump, lights etc)?


----------



## DaleH (Apr 16, 2015)

16 AWG, marine tinned, any/all butt connections sealed with adhesive-lined heatshrink at least 4X the length of the butt connection. 16 is typical, but it really depends on the amp draw and length of run, both ways, i.e., battery 10' from load you look up a 20' run on wire/amp chart for that load.


----------



## gadwall35 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks


----------

